# Can you name the earliest SLR?



## Didereaux (May 26, 2016)

Very interesting article (to me at least).  Did not know about this camera.
How this odd-looking camera changed how we take photos


----------



## jcdeboever (May 26, 2016)

I found it interesting as well, now I want one...[emoji31] 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (May 26, 2016)

I agree and interesting article indeed.  From a historical perspective however it was not the first SLR.  That distinction goes to E. W. Smith for his Monocular Duplex camera.  Quite different than what we perceive today. 
E. W. Smith Patent Monocular Duplex Ad at Historic Camera's History Librarium


----------



## boffin (Jun 2, 2016)

Perfect article! Thanks
I want it too)


----------



## snowbear (Jun 5, 2016)

> *Can you name the earliest SLR?*



Tatyanna Ivanovna?

Neat article.


----------

